# 43 pounds at 6 months?



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Is that a good weight?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds normal to me, my male was only 56 pounds at 6 months. Whatever weight she is HEALTHY at is good. Dont go by numbers. If she is not skin and bones, but you can feel her ribs, she has a 'tuck' etc, it is a good weight. if she is chunky/flabby etc, she is too much. Hope that helps.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Sounds normal to me, my male was only 56 pounds at 6 months.


Mine is a female. How much does your boy weigh now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

EmeryGSD said:


> Mine is a female. How much does your boy weigh now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's just about 11 months, and 68 pounds. He is also WGSL.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Penny is 7 months old and weighs 48lbs... at 5 and 6 months old she was 43lbs... I will have to agree if you can feel the ribs and has a nice dip after her ribs then she is fine but if she is over chunky she might be too heavy. Penny is perfect, she was chunky when she was younger but is lanking out now lol


----------



## AHWooWoo (Jan 15, 2013)

My 7mo male weighs 62lbs. He looks healthy and fit. As adults, his mom is in the mid 60lb range and his dad is 80lbs.


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

My boy has just hit 20 weeks and is also 43lbs/19kg


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

They are all different ? my girl is 54 pds just turned one- very lean, fast 
My boy is 7 months an 77 pds solid muscle very powerful. My vet says they are each perfect no fat on either one...two very active pups! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

My female GSD is 6 months and 48.5 pounds today! Which is a "normal" weight


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

My 5 month old puppy Havoc is 49 pounds.....


----------



## Zookmor (Mar 21, 2013)

My boy is 8 days from being 6 months old and is 57 lbs. but isn't over weight at all very health and "ideal" based on growth charts.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

